# My mini Zoo - pic heavy



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Well I usually use another forum for my reps and use this one for the rabbit section but I decided its times to introduce myself and my little zoo....

First the lizards
Mylo
This was taken today he is not far off shed, weighed him and he is 104g..

























Ty(rannasurus) my beardie
This was also taken today 








older pic

















The Boas

My Hogg Island boa - he is yet to be named, only had him about 2 weeks

































My BRB - Cherrie B

















My Royals
Napolean - 08 normal









Sienna - 06 Normal









Lola - 08 Ringer/normal (old pics)

















Phoenix - 08 het albino (old pics)

















Summer - 08 albino









Hugo - 07 pastel
taken today after shed

















Piper - late 08 pinstripe
taken today after shed








older pic

















Shiloh - late 08 mojave

































xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Cherrie B....what a name!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Wow how many snakes do you have? i love the first lizard its eyes are amazing!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL - got 10 now. I would have 10 lizards to but the cost of feeding them live food is to much and all the lights that beardies need to I wouldnt be able to afford my electric bill! x


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Woah Cool Leopard Gecko I was going to get one but then I got an African Fat Tail Gecko and sold her to my brother because I got bored of her but now i'm really interested in geckos and I would like one!!
But I have a Guinea pig!!

Cool zoo!


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

theyr amazing pics gorgeous animals but wow ur brave having all them snakes. i seem to freak with snakes no idea why. their beutiful though!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Animals548 said:


> Woah Cool Leopard Gecko I was going to get one but then I got an African Fat Tail Gecko and sold her to my brother because I got bored of her but now i'm really interested in geckos and I would like one!!
> But I have a Guinea pig!!
> 
> Cool zoo!


I find your post quite shocking 

Great photos, although i dont do anything without fur lol

i just leave my photo bucket account link in my sig, people can look whenever they want then


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

They really are very soft and sweet and feel amazing - all my friends are shocked at how nice they feel and strat to appreciate them once they have held one. 
I am just scared of things with more than 4 legs, but 4 legs and under and I want one! LOL x


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Animals548 said:


> Woah Cool Leopard Gecko I was going to get one but then I got an African Fat Tail Gecko and sold her to my brother because I got bored of her but now i'm really interested in geckos and I would like one!!
> But I have a Guinea pig!!
> 
> Cool zoo!


If you got bored of a fat tail you would get bored of a leopard gecko they are very similar just that a fat tail needs abit more humidity!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Your a great photographer i love the one with the lizard on ur shoe and the snake wrapped around your hand! infact i *love* them all hehe


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

wow,

stunning photos!!!!!!!!!!!! 

do the snakes bite??? they are beautiful!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

ColliePower said:


> wow,
> 
> stunning photos!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> do the snakes bite??? they are beautiful!


No they are all dead sweet....not been bitten once yet.
It will happen at some point but normally its the owners fault and not the snakes - say if you make them jump or handle a rodent without washing your hands after!

Thanks for all the kind comments people! x

x


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Flames of hell..lol  I thought my mini zoo was big but you take the biscuit. You can see by the pics that you take care of them exceptionally well though  They're all lovely.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Flames of hell..lol  I thought my mini zoo was big but you take the biscuit. You can see by the pics that you take care of them exceptionally well though  They're all lovely.


Thankyou .....they are my babies! xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics Of Your Babies..


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, lovely pets! ^_^

Cool zoo!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice, but also very creepy. You certainly have a mini zoo at your house.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! Thats about all i can say! Amazing pics and amazing animals. 
xx


----------



## MrsFeisty (Aug 26, 2009)

Gorgeous collection you have there, I got a hog island boa a couple of weeks ago too, I'll have to get some pics of him now he's settled.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!!

The hogg island is such a softy! x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they are amazing! I can't wait to have a snake!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I know this is an old post but those are beautiful


----------

